# Help find the descendents of the Wreck of the Hera



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

> Help find the descendent to the Wreck of the Hera.
> 
> The Hera sank after hitting the Whelps, part of Gull Rock off the Nare Head on the South Coast of Cornwall on 1st February 1914. She was a German steel barque and 19 of the 24 crew were drowned. They lie in Veryan Church Graveyard in the longest single grave in the British Isles.
> 
> ...


** This request was originally posted by the "Classic Sailing" page on Facebook; it is being passed along by me to aid in the effort of locating people. The direct Facebook posting is here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152066977657525&set=a.110929257524.106846.7878087524&type=1

Thanks!


----------

